
Engineer jumps to death at Qualcomm - kappi
https://timesofsandiego.com/business/2018/06/19/qualcomm-mourns-suicide-of-contract-employee-at-san-diego-hq/
======
RickJWagner
So sorry for the family.

Please call the suicide prevention hotline (1-800-273-8255) 24x7 if needed.

You are needed.

------
senectus1
not surprised, sounds like the guy was going through some crap.

From tfa: He quoted a source as saying: “[Wu] was at director level and then
got demoted and became a [temporary]. He had been full-time for many years.”

